# Barrel cover question for Muzzleloaders



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I've always wondered, as it goes against everything we're taught about barrel obstructions, but, Is it OK to shoot through the barrel protector that I put over the end of my muzzleloader during wet conditions? I cut the fingers off latex gloves and slide one of them over the barrel. I never have shot through one, and in fact im scared to. Im worried that the increased back pressure will cause something bad to happen.
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Anderson (May 17, 2005)

Years ago (when I shot patch/ball) I would place a piece of scotch tape over the barrel to keep rain out. I would leave part of the opening uncovered in the belief it would help fight condensation. I don't know if it was needed but I didn't have any problems. With todays tight fitting barrel/bullet combinations I don't cover the barrel and haven't had a problem. Of course I'm not as anxious to go hunt in the rain/snow as I was 20 years ago. I leave my Omega loaded with loose powder for several days at a time and go from cold to warm also without condensation causing problems. I've never tried latex gloves.

Tim


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

we used condoms.government supplied them had to use them for something.I would think a latex glove would work fine.I would not be afraid to shoot through one the pressure get rid of it,never a problem with a 7.62, 5.56 or 12 ga , you could always try it with a light load.I just tried it with a 12 ga primer it blew the finger up like a balloon I had a rubber band on it to hold it .scared the wife


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I use a little electrical tape and it is no problem. You can use condoms, finger cots or they even make little latex covers just for muzzleloaders. The air inside the barrel blows the tape or cover off and does not affect accuracy or pressure. Don't worry about it, perfectly safe and rather common. I even do it to my rifles. The reason is that it actually keeps things from obstructing your barrel and gives you a solid visual if the tape is damaged, you know to check for obstructions! One trip and fall and you could pack some mud or dirt in the barrel. The tape might stop that, or it might not but at least you can tell if the tape is damaged so you know to look for an obstruction.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I use water balloons, never had a problem with shooting through them. Latex wouldn't be too much different. I find that the water balloons just get a better/tighter fit.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Firefighter said:


> I never have shot through one, and in fact im scared to. Im worried that the increased back pressure will cause something bad to happen.
> Any thoughts on this?


I think someone watched too many Bugs Bunny/Elmer Fudd- carrot in the end of the shotgun cartoons.

Tape,condoms,balloons,gloves-won't cause a problem, accuracy or obstruction wise.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

After I got married I had some condoms that I didn't need anymore, they kept ripping when I would try to stretch them over any of my gun barrels, except my little .22 without a front sight. :sad:


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

NoWake said:


> they kept ripping when I would try to stretch them over any of my gun barrels, except my little .22 :sad:


Must have been buying the extra small size:lol::lol:

Sorry could not resist:chillin:


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Finger cots work wonders. They look like little tiny prophylactics. About as big around as a nickel. Office worker use them to work on piles of paper. You can get them at any office supply store. They are cheap. I've shot through many, no problems. I use them a lot(on the ML), even when it's not raining or snowing. Capnhook


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

NoWake said:


> After I got married I had some condoms that I didn't need anymore, they kept ripping when I would try to stretch them over any of my gun barrels, except my little .22 without a front sight. :sad:


I knew someone was going to go there.......:yikes::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Good thing your tag under your name states "Master Baiter"


----------



## brad arnett (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't know how you guys do it, I tried the gloves, balloons etc. I always tore them up. I use electrical tape over the muzzle of my rifle's and muzzleloaders, I also keep a spare piece, or two, wrapped around the barrel as well. Maybe I am harder on my equiptment but the other stuff never worked for me.


----------

